# GPU-Z is showing the wrong clocks



## _JP_ (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all!

I ask for everyone that takes part in the development process of GPU-Z to take a look at this. 

I recently had a "investigation case" around my GPU clocks.
The GPU in question is a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 manufactured by Toshiba.
It's clocks, when not saving power, are 680MHz on the core and 500MHz on the memory.
In the aforementioned "case" I had to research why between two programs the clocks did not match and why they were so different. Turned out one of them was right, the other was wrong. Sadly, the wrong one is GPU-Z.
GPU-Z constantly reports my GPU's clocks as 337MHz for the core and 247MHz for the memory.
And this is while PowerPlay is On or Off and whether I'm playing or not (should they shift from 2D clocks to 3D clocks with PowerPlay on).
I have extracted the BIOS trough RBE, since the other methods have failed.
I hope that by doing this I'll be helping to make GPU-Z a better tool for us all! 

If there is anything anyone would like to ask, shoot!


----------



## pepi74 (Apr 21, 2010)

Last GPUZ that show correct clocks on my GT 240 was 0.3.9. I suggest you try it, and find if it is your case also 

0.40, 0.4.1 and 0.4.2 report wrong clock for shaders.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!

I'll try that once my laptop is back from the repair. The HDD failed.


----------



## pepi74 (Apr 22, 2010)

But I must also say one more thing: there is card like my second GTX 260 that 0.4.2 show correct clocks. So one GPU if affected with this and another is not.


----------

